# which soft plastics do you prefer?



## Iyak (Mar 20, 2010)

heyy guys
ive been building up my supply of soft plastics over the months now and i was just wondering what SP's you use and why
i tend to use gulps(would love to know which work for you and what take them) but now have a few packs of slam baits, they seem to do the trick just as well and they seem to stay on better 
what do you guys think?

thanks rhys 8)


----------



## Ads (Apr 25, 2010)

Alot of my fishing is done in the estuary, So I tend to stick with imitations rather then going full ball for a retro colour like gulps Nuclear Chicken (but thats just me, Im sure others will disagree as some colours work some places while some dont) You can catch 20/30 Bream then travel 5 minutes down the road and get none, unfortunately thats fishing . I'll have a quick rummage threw my bag and have a check.

2" Gulp Shrimp in Molting.
70mm Squidgy Fish in Black Gold.
Squidgy "pro range" Worms in Red Rum.
3" Power Minnows in Smelt Scales.
#5 Squidgy Wriggler in Silver Fox.
70mm Squidgy Flick bait in Flash Prawn.
110m Squidgy Flick bait in Flash Prawn.
120mm Squidgy Wriggler in Silver Fox
4" Power Minnow in Pumkinseed Scales.
4" Slam Baits in white.
5" Gulp Jerk Shad in Cajun Chicken.
100mm Squidgy Shad in Flash Prawn.

^^^^^ These are my favourites.

Gulps works great, Over the years i've caught Snapper, Flathead, Bream, Tailor, Flounder, Whiting Just to name a few of the more popular Species. They beauty of them is that you can fish them Deep, Shallow, Slow and Fast.

Tight lines


----------



## Iyak (Mar 20, 2010)

thanks Ads
you seem to use a wide range of SP's 
good stuff


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

Iyak said:


> heyy guys
> ive been building up my supply of soft plastics over the months now and i was just wondering what SP's you use and why
> i tend to use gulps(would love to know which work for you and what take them) but now have a few packs of slam baits, they seem to do the trick just as well and they seem to stay on better
> what do you guys think?
> ...


What do you fish for Rhys?

I have been mainly using squidgies and home made SPs but just bought some 5" nuclear chicken jerk shads to try on the bass over here

The Megabass Vios SPs are also very good - very tough as well - just make sure you keep them in their own packet
Hazedongs, x-layers, spindle worms, fats E-Ba, bumpees and ya mambas are all good
their rocky fly and dot worm should also be good (haven't had a chance to try them yet)

Nick


----------



## Iyak (Mar 20, 2010)

anselmo 
i mainly go for lizards and bream in the shallows and near pontoons 
and i tend to use the more natural colours
ive never tryed nuclear chicken, are they still go in relatively clear water?


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

Iyak said:


> anselmo
> i mainly go for lizards and bream in the shallows and near pontoons
> and i tend to use the more natural colours
> ive never tryed nuclear chicken, are they still go in relatively clear water?


i don't know yet ;-)
trying them this weekend and next weekend - tell you after!

I've seen enough pictures of fish with them in theior mouths to expect that they could work in clear water
i've caught bream and flathead in clear water on fluoro coloured hard bodies so SPs could be just as good in fluro

nick


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

I take one of everything...absolute sucker for buying and trying new stuff all the time :?

Kev


----------



## Iyak (Mar 20, 2010)

thnx guys
i think i may go shopping soon 4 some new 1ns


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

IYak

PM me your address and I'll post you some home made SPs and jig heads that will be suitable

Nick


----------



## ssymmetri (Mar 14, 2010)

my fav plastic is 3" power minnow
caught lotsa stuff with it: flatties, trevs, aussie salmon, pike, big yakkas, little snapper
i mainly like it cos it doesn't stink and dry out, stinky gulps prolly catch more fish (but at what cost!!!)


----------



## Iyak (Mar 20, 2010)

thanks guys will all your feedback


----------



## lovefishing (Mar 1, 2010)

anselmo said:


> IYak
> 
> PM me your address and I'll post you some home made SPs and jig heads that will be suitable
> 
> Nick


yes please ! ha


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

lovefishing said:


> anselmo said:
> 
> 
> > IYak
> ...


ok
PM me YOUR address too ...
Tch! ;-)

nick


----------



## banky (Sep 25, 2009)

Hey,

I reckon That the best soft plastics are the gulp.
No efence but i reckon the slam are way to stiff.

Cheers


----------



## Muzakeral (Sep 19, 2008)

Gulps nuclear chicken and quarter weight with a 5 o hook.....works well on snapper for me.

Cheers

Muzakeral


----------

